# Resume'



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_feb2003/CareerResume.pps


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Now THAT'S funny!

~Chuck


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

*Absolutely Hilarious!!!*

Where did they come up with those pictures??  That dump truck crunched the Super Duty quite well I'd say  Imagine doing that to a new truck


----------

